# P.g based nic



## Crittilian23 (1/6/16)

Hi guys. 

Where can I get p.g based nic Base around Northriding?


----------



## Cespian (1/6/16)

Hey bud

If you arent keen on delivery, then try Clyrolinx:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/clyrolinx/

As far as I know, Geoff doesnt have a website as yet, so maybe just drop him a PM. 

If you are willing to pay delivery costs, then try:

http://valleyvapour.co.za/
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/
http://www.blckvapour.co.za/
http://www.vapeowave.co.za/

PS. May have missed 1 or 2.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

